

Arc Cross Reference Wiki - shiro
http://practical-scheme.net/wiliki/arcxref

======
shiro
To understand Arc fully, I set up an unofficial wiki site for Arc
documentation.

(Maybe I should post this in Arc forum but I don't have access yet).

~~~
euccastro
You can use your news.yc login/pass in the Arc forum.

~~~
shiro
I know. The problem is that I forgot news.yc pass. (I can still post because
of cookie) Asking pg to reset the pass of both.

